# Best bank to open accounts with



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

We land in Canada in 10 days,leaving from Australia. We're hoping to setup in Vancouver, but also have job interviews lined up in Toronto the second week from when we land. 

Just looking for some advice / previous experience from others as to the best bank to open up with. Will only be looking for transaction accounts initially, but will no doubt want a credit card at some stage (and I've read that can be a difficult process for non-residents with no credit history)

Thanks in advance for your help. 
Jas

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

jazziyasm said:


> We land in Canada in 10 days,leaving from Australia. We're hoping to setup in Vancouver, but also have job interviews lined up in Toronto the second week from when we land.
> 
> Just looking for some advice / previous experience from others as to the best bank to open up with. Will only be looking for transaction accounts initially, but will no doubt want a credit card at some stage (and I've read that can be a difficult process for non-residents with no credit history)
> 
> ...


Hi,

I opened up an account with RBC 3 weeks ago, and it was very easy. I can transfer money across my accounts in Canada/USA/England without hassles. And they even called me this past Tuesday to ask me why I hadn't applied for a Credit Card yet. 

Needless to say I told them that without any credit history nobody will approve me, and guess what! they approved it over the phone and the thing is already in the post.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## quebec (Aug 17, 2012)

TD, they are very easy to set up and also have the most branches in Canada.


----------



## iancollett (May 8, 2012)

We started banking with HSBC in UK as we knew they had branches in Vancouver. They've been very good and have Globalview which lets you manage your money across countries. Head Office branch in West Georgia Street, Vancouver, if you end up in our beautiful city! - We wanted a bank that knew our credit history - not a completely new bank - and starting all over again in a new country.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

jazziyasm said:


> We land in Canada in 10 days,leaving from Australia. We're hoping to setup in Vancouver, but also have job interviews lined up in Toronto the second week from when we land.
> 
> Just looking for some advice / previous experience from others as to the best bank to open up with. Will only be looking for transaction accounts initially, but will no doubt want a credit card at some stage (and I've read that can be a difficult process for non-residents with no credit history)
> 
> ...


TD Canada, RBC, both very good. Avoid HSBC. I can Recommend Canadian Forex for good currency transfer rates. They also have an Australian office. 

Tripp


----------



## Doppelgänger (Jan 4, 2013)

*Why?*



Trip said:


> TD Canada, RBC, both very good. Avoid HSBC. I can Recommend Canadian Forex for good currency transfer rates. They also have an Australian office.
> 
> Tripp


Hi Tripp, can you share why not HSBC? I have an account with them and I think they provide good service but ignorance is bliss and I haven't tried/researched any other banks to be honest with you so any advice is welcome.

Der Doppelgänger


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

TD, RBC, Scotiabank are some.

Was going to walking into a bank once i land in Canada with some $$$ and open up with RBC as ive read they are helpful with foreigners  easiest way imo.


----------

